
If You Create the Process, It's Your Fault If People Don't Follow It - svmanager
https://staysaasy.com/process/2020/04/06/Creating-Good-Process.html
======
rdtwo
This guy lives in fantasy land.

~~~
svmanager
Can you elaborate.

